# Is it possible to sync pkg with a particular quarter instead of the current quarter?



## hxfischer (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is the content of my /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf:

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 320745 2017-07-06 17:22:33Z gjb $
# 
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#

FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```
Is there a way to change this to a particular quarter instead of the newest quarter?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2018)

No.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 24, 2018)

SirDice , I'm not attempting to argue with you here. 
hxfischer , _technically_ it would be possible if you were to create a local/separate repo. Which would mean downloading your desired "quarter". Which is probably out of scope for your needs. I also remember a similar discussion on the forums. Where there was, in fact a "knob" that permitted that.
But in the end. Heed SirDice' advice. It's not really supported for a reason. The repos are updated for more than just to get the latest-n-greatest versions of software. There are _security_ concerns, as well. 

--Chris


----------



## hxfischer (Jul 24, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> SirDice , I'm not attempting to argue with you here.
> hxfischer , _technically_ it would be possible if you were to create a local/separate repo. Which would mean downloading your desired "quarter". Which is probably out of scope for your needs. I also remember a similar discussion on the forums. Where there was, in fact a "knob" that permitted that.
> But in the end. Heed SirDice' advice. It's not really supported for a reason. The repos are updated for more than just to get the latest-n-greatest versions of software. There are _security_ concerns, as well.
> 
> --Chris



Thanks for reaching out Chris. Just the for record I am in no way opposed to keeping in sync the latest quarter. My concern (and it may well be unfounded) is that when a new quarter comes into play it is "churned out all at once", which makes me wonder if might be a good idea to wait a week or two for the dust to settle and allow certain kinks to be worked out before getting on board. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 24, 2018)

Sure. That's a reasonable concern. But as a rule. While they _are_ "churned" out in bulk. The only real reason to wait. Is for (all) the repos to get the full list of packages. Otherwise, the fallout isn't any different, than if you were to work out of the ports tree. Fallout _will_ happen. But history seems to show. That the "quarterly" repos are quite stable. 

HTH

--Chris
EDIT
OH, and if you're concerned. You can test whether everything's there by issuing pkg fetch <port-name> recursive.
If anything is missing. You'll find out quick, and you won't have to deal with build fallout.


----------

